# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Center for Intelligent Robotics, KIST, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Korea Institute of Science and Technology (KIST)

Projects:

KIBO, humanoid robot

Sil-Bot

CIROS, home service humanoid robot

MERO and FERO, info service and performer robots

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 30, 2015

----------

